# AI nano Sol



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone know where in GTA I can buy them? I asked NAFB already they said they could get it in for me. I don't know their price, so i am not sure if it's cheaper to order online from the states, forbid I get slapped with the brokerage fee tho.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

GoReef in Quebec
http://www.goreef.com/AquaIllumination-LED-Fixture/


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

I've tried to tally the total (including tax + shipping) the cost of goreef and it comes to $450, And NAFB said they would get it for me at $399 + tax so they come up to around the same.

If I order it from the aquarium specialty I could get it for $380 thats including shipping.


Which should I order from?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Send Mathieu at GoReef an email and see what he can do for you about the price


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

i doubt he'd let me get it tax free. it's already free shipping  The sad part is even without tax the original price is still higher than what i would pay by ordering from the states plus shipping.
If I could get it tax free I'd definitely support the more "local" store


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

I read somewhere that there's a price drop on the ai nano VERY soon. just one month after the release. good thing i didn't drop the hammer today.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hoyuen said:


> I read somewhere that there's a price drop on the ai nano VERY soon. just one month after the release. good thing i didn't drop the hammer today.


Same here...SOLs dropping in price too, so I'm cancelling my preorder with Goreef until the price drop.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/09/09/ai-nano-led-coming-warm-white-price-drop/


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

at the bottom of the page. someone by the name of saltsupply reply they are already on the price cut. visited their facebook, and went to their website saltysupply.com

needless to say price is already reduced. With coupon code it comes to around $284 + shipping. Anyone had experience ordering from them? Should I pull the trigger?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm telling you guys - it's worth a shout to see if the retailers here can match American prices. I've had it time and time again when retailers have met or even BEAT US prices - and that was even in a time when CAD wasn't above par.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

+1, I've found that most things can be had locally at comparable prices if you ask. Remember, too, retailers pay steep fees for credit and debit card transactions. If you have cash in hand, they can figure that into the price...



ameekplec. said:


> I'm telling you guys - it's worth a shout to see if the retailers here can match American prices. I've had it time and time again when retailers have met or even BEAT US prices - and that was even in a time when CAD wasn't above par.


----------

